# New construction rough plumbing layout



## kafanslr (Mar 23, 2005)

I am begining the foundation on my new house and I am having trouble with the layout of the in slab, (Basement) rough plumbing. Mostly due to my inexperiance in the layout process. Any help would be great.

Kyle


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I think the reason no one is responding is because how can they help you out with out seeing the basement first. Just a thought. In the event I was building a new house I would go with pex water lines in stead of copper. More up front cost but less time to install. Installation is cut in half. This is what Rich on This old house always goes with when installing water lines in a new this old house project. The pex is as easy to run as electrical wire I think its awesome. This is what there using on there current project alone with radiant floor heating which is also pex. :Thumbs: :Thumbs:


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Plan ahead, look at your plans and vision where everything is going to go, then add from there for future events.
Height is a main factor whenever you are doing rough plumbing in slab work, laser and string level is a must.
Measurements have to be on the mark, dead on or you will have problems on the finish.
As to the materails for under ground depends on your local code, check first you do not want to have to do things twice.

bjd


----------



## kafanslr (Mar 23, 2005)

In the plumbing in the basement slab, do I need to maintain the 1/4" per foot fall in the sewage pipes, or just have some slope. My reason for asking is so I can determine at what depth I should put a cross over pipe in my frost footing on the walkout of my basement.

Thanks


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

kafanslr said:


> In the plumbing in the basement slab, do I need to maintain the 1/4" per foot fall in the sewage pipes, or just have some slope?


What you need to do is hire a plumber, before you f*** this job up. A plumber can do this job in no time, and do it right. I can tell from your questions that you don't know WTF you're doing. If you don't know what pitch to put on the pipes, it tells me that you don't know the code. How do you intend to deal with the main house trap, and the fresh air vent? You're not competent to do this job. Hire someone who is. I'm sorry to be so blunt, but BELIEVE ME I have your best interests at heart.

You're trying to do a professional job. Do what a professional would do; call a plumber. That's the way it's done.

I really hope that you follow this advice, and I wish you the best of luck with your new home.

Best regards,
Mike


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Yea that was kinda blunt, and I would have to agree with Mike.

I do not do my own taxes, you know why? because I know i would screw them up.

Dont be fooled into the idea that this is a simple operation, you must be dead on or its a mess.

BJD


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

Bjd said:


> ...Yea that was kinda blunt...


Bjd,
It was really blunt, but I meant kafanslr no harm. I'd hate to see this guy have to jackhammer 4 yds of concrete out because we didn't give him a much needed wake-up call. He is in over his head, and the remedy is not very expensive. I wish that someone had wacked me in the head a couple of times when I had put myself in a similar situation. I hope to see a good ending here, and I hope he gets back to us.

Best regards,


----------

